
Ask HN: What's your preferred LaTeX editor? - BucketSort
I&#x27;d like to write more reports in LaTeX, but I can&#x27;t find a suitable editor that has code completion, real time rendering, and a GUI for constructing formulae. How do yo write your mathematical reports? What tools do you use?
======
0x54MUR41
I would recommend TeXstudio [1].

It supports code completion and an assistant for constructing formulas.
Although it doesn't support real time rendering (the editor gives real time
result while you're working on your works), TeXstudio gives the result after
you compile it. The nice part is that you can see instant preview between
source code and the result (pdf).

[1]: [http://texstudio.org/](http://texstudio.org/)

------
sdsgshldghls
TeXShop

